# list of required items (im a noob)



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a really crappy closet set up and I want to get a serious tent and all the equipment. 

grow tent 36x20x62 (2 plants)
ventilation 4" centrifuge fan
LED light 400w mars II (170-200w draw power)
Happy frog soil
nutes (no idea)
magnifying to see amber? (how does this work?)
gloves, sheers

am I missing anything at all? I have nothing at the moment except the soil and I want to do it right this time. I've done research online on these items but honestly I don't trust anyone except people on here


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

This is a good loupe:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQAANDS/ref=s9_simh_gw_p21_d9_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-6&pf_rd_r=1RM19HMR6Y9FQ1H53YX3&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=1970567562&pf_rd_i=desktop[/ame]

Here are the sheers: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-99216935J-Softouch-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B00004SD76/ref=sr_1_9?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1422572241&sr=1-9&keywords=garden+pruners&pebp=1422572252224&peasin=B00004SD76[/ame]

Nutes, are you wanting organic as you are using HF? here is a link to nute studies.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54272  Have you read PJ's thread on LED's?  
This should keep you busy for a minute.


----------



## Locked (Jan 29, 2015)

cleanbuds said:


> I have a really crappy closet set up and I want to get a serious tent and all the equipment.
> 
> grow tent (dont know size i want 2-4 plants) *A 2x4x5 tent would do 2-3 plants nicely but 4 or more would be pushing it. I have a 4x4x6.5 Flower tent. Seats 5 plants nicely and I have had it as high as a dozen.*
> ventilation 4" centrifudge fan  *I would go 6 inch around 400 cfm and get a speed controller. *
> ...



Also:

Light hangers (SunGrip or SunGrip knock offs)

Ph meter. I use this site for all my meters. http://www.eseasongear.com/phtesting.html

I use Pipe Cleaners for Tying them down. (LST)

PH up and Down. I use General Hydroponics powders and mix my own. I keep them in 1 liter plastic bottles.


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

awesome, totally forgot those. gonna save this list and go shopping cant wait to get some real yields


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

Woohoo!  Having a good set up will help insure those dank buds you want!

First, decide on whether you want to grow organic or not.  This will determine your soil choices (Happy Frog is good!), your additives, your nutrients, and whether or not you need pH equipment.  If I am not growing hydro, I love growing organic.  And with bud grown for meds, that is my first choice.    

A magnifier will be down the road...about 4 months, so you have plenty of time to make that purchase.  You will probably find that you need a carbon filter for flowering, but that will be about 2 months off.

You will also need pots, seed starting mix or starting cubes of some kind (rockwool, rapid rooters).  You can use some of those smaller CFLs when starting the seeds.  You will not need the full power of the LED at first.  You will also need an oscillating fan to move the air in the space around.

And last, but certainly not least, is genetics.  What are you going to grow?  This will determine how many you can get into a given space.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2015)

#1 Patience

:bong:


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 30, 2015)

Timers, another fan for circulation, i like Fox Farm nutes, patience for sure even though it sucks waiting!


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 30, 2015)

great advice keep it coming! I am confident this time I will get it right!

I want to buy the same light I have again and run 2 of them and grow 2 plants. I have the LSD from barneys and the Sour Diesel plants in veg now that I can flip and flower after doing a little bit of therapy in the new grow tent. 

so I'm looking at a 2x3x5 tent and running 2 of these true 90 watt LEDs (listed at 145). each LED has 2 mini fans on top. 

So I need a 4" centrifuge? do I also need a fan and a carbon filter?


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 30, 2015)

PATIENCE! wow I can't stress how true that is I can't help but open the door and stare :watchplant:

I want to get a house and grow outdoor for the sole purpose of being able to sit next to it and stare at it lol


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 31, 2015)

The 4" fan goes on the carbon filter, then you need a fan blowing on the plants, keep them girls dancing! Makes them strong an circulates air an prevents heat buildup. The fans in the leds are for cooling the light. BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

cleanbuds said:


> great advice keep it coming! I am confident this time I will get it right!
> 
> I want to buy the same light I have again and run 2 of them and grow 2 plants. I have the LSD from barneys and the Sour Diesel plants in veg now that I can flip and flower after doing a little bit of therapy in the new grow tent.
> 
> ...


 
PJ was saying recently that you need 90 watts per sq ft with LEDs.  I am thinking that you are still going to be quite underlit with 2 of those 90W lights in a 6 sq ft space.  You might want to double check before you spend that much on lights only to have to pick up 3-4 more of them.  Inadequate lighting will affect your yield more than any other single thing.  Even a big yieldier won't do much if it is only getting 30-50% of the light it needs.  I am a little confused--Your opening post you said that you were looking at a 900W LED?  Was that a typo or did you change your mind?    

I will be setting up the top part of the cabinet I am growing in and will be setting up a 5 sq ft space with a 400W HPS (about the cost of a single 90W LED) and a 4" fan.  I do not have the filter yet, but have to get one ordered as I have a plant growing into the light in the vegging space--do a little lst and hope to get the space set up by next weekend.  


The centrifuge fan is your exhaust fan--that is the fan that the carbon filter uses.  However, never use your filter before you need it for odor control as it cuts down the cfms of the fan and also has a life span of x number of months.  Whether you need a carbon filter or not will depend on your circumstances, but probably yes.  Then you need a small oscillating type fan to move the air around in the space.  For a smaller space, some people use smaller clip on fans as it can be hard to get an oscillating fan into a small space.  This is fine, too.  For a smaller space,


----------



## zem (Jan 31, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> PJ was saying recently that you need 90 watts per sq ft with LEDs.



HPS requirements are roughrly 50w per square foot, but LED also doesn't use up all the rated watts so it could be rated 90 watts but uses 50 or 60% of the 90w. does that mean that there is no saving in power usage if one switched from HPS to LED?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2015)

This was from PJ.  He is the one I look to for LED advise.  And what I have understood is that that is correct, you do not really get any power savings with LED.  IMO, their greatest advantage is that they run cooler and the wider spectrum seems to suggest that it may produce frostier harvests.  They of course are about twice the money (or more) over HPS and were just out of my budget.  Going with a 400W HPS for a 5 sqw ft space.  Would have cost me more than double to use LEDs.  But I am hoping to be able to give them a try one of these days.  But the cravat that I keep in mind is that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.


----------



## zem (Jan 31, 2015)

i have always used 400w hps i do 2.5x3ft per light,i think you can easily use up more space with it


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

ok so I've decided to stick with 2 plants to keep it simple.

Can I use this light? 170-200w draw power 

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html#.VM3M_Fou8qY

and a 2x2 or 2.5x2.5? 

thanks!


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 1, 2015)

36x20x62 tent with that 200w draw power led 

and a 4" centrifuge with a carbon filter and a fan? 

just about done here let me know if that sounds right for 2 plants lol


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 1, 2015)

.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/VenTech-IF4CF412-Inline-Virgin-Charcoal/dp/B004Q2ER5C/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1422778642&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=4%22+x+20%22+carbon+filter+grow+room[/ame]


I don't own the above set (vortex/phresh 4"x20") but there it is, all together and cheap...

I get my (4") ducting and aluminum foil / duct tape from the local homedepot or lowes
try to use ridged duct rather than the really cheep "foil/dryer vent" floppy stuff
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2015)

zem said:


> i have always used 400w hps i do 2.5x3ft per light,i think you can easily use up more space with it


 
Actually a 400W is not good for much over that amount of space zem--I don't think I would ever go over 3 x 3 with a 400W.  I am putting a 400W in a space the same sq footage as cleanbuds space.  

A 36 x 20 space is 5 sq ft.  Five x 90W is 450W so you are there with a 2 x 2 space, underlit with a 5 sq ft space by 90W.  

That light may or may not work.  I was looking at 2 of those brand lights in a 300W for a 7 sq ft space.


----------



## zem (Feb 3, 2015)

THG yeah I meant that you can use 400w to light more that 5 sq feet. I never use it for more than 2.5x3=7.5sq feet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2015)

Gottcha.  I may actually end up putting the 400W HPS into a 32" x 32" tent instead.  That gives me about 40% more space and still about 7000 lumens per sq ft..


----------

